# Upgrade FreeBSD



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 31, 2018)

A time ago, I had no idea that FreeBSD 10.3 didn't work if i installed it. At least in my case. I never knew why.
Anyways, this post it's not about my problem with previous versions of this OS, but it's about how can I make a full upgrade of the entire system.
I mean: when FBSD 11.2 will be available, how and why should I do a full upgrade of the whole system?
Thanks.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll be reading and learning about it. But any help, it's always welcome


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 31, 2018)

Chapter 23 of the handbook explains this process:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## gkontos (Mar 31, 2018)

In addition to the link that ShelLuser provided you with. If you use freebsd-update, make sure that you are at the latest release patch set before upgrading to a newer release.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

gkontos
Could you explain more of what's about what you are speaking?
Sorry, I'm really new. I think that since the start of the year I've been using (or trying to install) this system.
So, some concepts escapes me.
ShellLuser knows that I'm a "newbie", and a little idiot.
So, I must sure of what?
Again, sorry: I'm quite new to this.
Anyways, thanks for your reply


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

ShelLuser Do you know that I heard that the handbook it has very old parts? Parts which the information was wrote more than a few years.
But nevermind: while it works, I'm not a complaining guy. And I won't talk of what I don't know, besides I heard it in form of rumors. But if you can tell me what's true and what's not about this topic, I'll appreciate it.
For example: recently I used it for install KDE. Now the problem that I have with it it's that I don't know very well how to install themes on it. But it works excellently. I can't remember why i failed trying to use it in my previous installation, but I didn't follow the steps of the handbook.
But now, I won't be so dumb. At least I'll try to read it.
Thank you.
Edit:
sorry, I'm dining now
but tomorrow I'll read it


----------

